
Julian Assange 'fears for safety of family' - eplanit
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-27932384
======
christianbryant
This is our Achilles heel, that we love our families so much. It's tragic that
Julian's plight could keep some people from stepping up and doing something
they believe is right to do. I admit I have mixed feelings about WikiLeaks and
Julian; I'm a patriot before anything else, and have not yet come to grips
with whether I believe people like Manning did the right thing. But the shame
is that nowaday, hacktivism is a single person's game if you want to step
forward. The enemy does not play nice, and fear for family is a valid concern.

